# clumsy goat



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone used this roaster before? Thoughts.

Has to be the best name for a roaster.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Looks commodity to me , little origin info, Beans listed as from just Guatemala/ Brazilian etc doesnt fill me with confidence at all .


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Seem pretty new and I couldn't see a FB link. And I echo Your comments, Mrboots.

editing to add I've found their FB page now


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Also there is no mention of them actually roasting that I can see.

None of the usual had crafted , artisan roasted nonsense ,just we will get your bean to you in 3-5 days . Even in the About us , it never says the word " roast or roaster "

I wonder if they are just a commodity middle man .

Edit fron page says small roasted batches...... so i got that wrong


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

But . . . They've 'put their lives on hold to craft the perfect bean' . . . Oh well then!


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

Appears to be a company called EatBig Ltd, t/a Clumsy Goat.

I'll let you come to your own conclusions


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

I was actually looking for Hasbean, they came top of Google search as an Ad, just never heard anyone talking about them before.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Anyone using a good bean for flat whites just now.

Almost finished my cerro de atoco, really good. Want to try something else


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Anyone using a good bean for flat whites just now.
> 
> Almost finished my cerro de atoco, really good. Want to try something else


Taste preference ?


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Ehhh? I never know how to answer that Boots, I very rarely get the chocolate or lemon etc etc. When I get a nice bean if just feels right on my palate, does that make sense?

To me I should get a nice smooth taste, very balanced, by this I mean not bitter or sour, I also like not to have the taste of stale coffee after finishing my coffee.

My favourite beans have been.

Brighton Lanes

Gusto Gold

both from CC

El Salvador Cerro De Atoco

Brazilian Poco

both from Smokeybarn.

Did not like the Ethiopian Sidamo or Square mile redbrick.

Have liked all the Mystery coffees from CC but have no clue what the beans are









Would certainly say that medium roasts suit my tastes, but like I may generalise too much by thinking medium roasted beans will be very similar.

I know the simple solution would be to stick with one the the beans mentioned above but that is boring no?

Awkward bugger I know


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perhaps people who enjoy CC offerings can help you or just stick with them . There isn't really enough for me to comment on taste wise and suggest . I think asking for types of roast and colours of beans can limit your choices and be a little misleading. From the CC offerings i have had , i would firmly put those beans you have suggested as beyond what I would describe as medium . therefore alluding to actual simple taste descriptors can be more helpful .


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

Cheers Boots, think this shows my ignorance towards coffee. I am the same with wine. I either really like it or don't. I probably have a low tastebud count


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mremanxx said:


> Cheers Boots, think this shows my ignorance towards coffee. I am the same with wine. I either really like it or don't. I probably have a low tastebud count


You like what you like , it aint right or wrong. Just one mans " medium " will be another mans charcoal...

Try picking though some of these descriptors that appeal or you like might help us .

sweet

bitter

mouthfeel

chocolate

nutty

berries

acidic

smoky

leather

earthy

floral

fruity


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

What is mouthfeel?

I presume it has something to do with if a coffee feels that it is watery or is coating your mouth ?


----------



## BrownBottleCoffee (Sep 28, 2016)

Hey there,

I've not heard of these guys either, there are loads of new "Micro Roasters" popping up all over the place. Which is great for our industry!!

We imported and sold approx 9 RoastMax commercial coffee roasters last year & so far this years we've had 5-6 enquiries already.

In response to your query about a flat white these are my two favourites:

1. Peru Tunki Coffee Beans - Single Farm

From £5.95 delivered (150g Sample) + get 10% Of using the Coffee Forum voucher code " *COFFEEFORUM10 *"

2. House Blend Coffee Beans - A blend of Sumtra, Brazil & Colombian coffee beans.

From £5.95 delivered (150g Sample) + get 10% Of using the Coffee Forum voucher code " *COFFEEFORUM10* "

I tend to drink only "Flat White" , Cortado & Moka pots & both of these work well.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mremanxx said:


> What is mouthfeel?
> 
> I presume it has something to do with if a coffee feels that it is watery or is coating your mouth ?


Sort of. Some coffees have a load of oils which coat the mouth and give a buttery oily mouthfeel. That said, coffees with such a profile are better than those that are more muted. Bit like fine wines - some are big and bold and some are more muted.


----------



## mremanxx (Dec 30, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Sort of. Some coffees have a load of oils which coat the mouth and give a buttery oily mouthfeel. That said, coffees with such a profile are better than those that are more muted. Bit like fine wines - some are big and bold and some are more muted.


Thanks Systemic,

As I only drink milk drinks I am sure I don't get or appreciate most of the character a bean has.

Phoned CC to ask for some suggestions so has ordered three different beans.


----------

